# Kimpuma Red Top "Hongi"



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Love these guys. Video of one of my male around 4 inches.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice, I used to have the "regular" hongi and they were always fun to watch.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

MDR said:


> Very nice, I used to have the "regular" hongi and they were always fun to watch.


Yeah forsure. His brother looks like the traditional kind but for some reason this ones colour has come out differently. My other male is a real beauty but the tanks currently cloudy so I can't really shoot a video of him.


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice fish. These are one of my favorites along with Afro Hara's. Here is a pic of one of my males. Just bought as "Red Top Hongi" so I don't know anything other than that.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Sam66 said:


> Nice fish. These are one of my favorites along with Afro Hara's. Here is a pic of one of my males. Just bought as "Red Top Hongi" so I don't know anything other than that.


Very nice looking male...I'll have some Maison Reef zebra fry hopefully coming up someday. Its like the hara but on steroids  Check them out.


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

TonyT said:


> Very nice looking male...I'll have some Maison Reef zebra fry hopefully coming up someday. Its like the hara but on steroids  Check them out.


Had a look . Those are sharp looking fish. I actually made a mistake. I do like the Afra Hara but I meant to say Afra Cobue. I have a group of 5(1M/4F) that were in a 30 gallon tank by themselves. The male was colored pretty good but I just moved them to a 90 gallon and he came to life. Best color showing since I bought them.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Sam66 said:


> Had a look . Those are sharp looking fish. I actually made a mistake. I do like the Afra Hara but I meant to say Afra Cobue. I have a group of 5(1M/4F) that were in a 30 gallon tank by themselves. The male was colored pretty good but I just moved them to a 90 gallon and he came to life. Best color showing since I bought them.


Heres an update of my male Maison Reef


----------

